# Exploring Other CODING Options



## patchmonkey (Aug 28, 2015)

So, I know that everyone pretty much knows where to find the most common options. But there's a lot of hidden settings that I'm trying to figure out and document. This is based on my 2016 F55, but should be applicable to more than just that (any F56-based car and probably other BMW models as well)

I have started tonight working through the HU_NBT_EVO ECU. I am not yet done, and I don't have descriptions for everything - so I really want to finish some of this out. If you have ideas, please either message me or write in this post! And if you're willing to help out with additional ECUs, I'd really appreciate it.

LINK TO MY FILE (view only right now)

I'm trying to figure it out as I go (without breaking my new car), so...


----------



## patchmonkey (Aug 28, 2015)

*DISCOVERY NUMBER 1*

Enable JCW Tachometer in HUD

_Requirements: F-Series MINI Cooper or Cooper S, Heads-Up Display. Probably also requires Visual Boost. _

*This will probably work on any F-Series vehicle with a HUD. I cannot make any promises, but as long as your software has the commands below, it should work.*

Go to HU_NBT_EVO (I cannot help if you don't have HU_NBT_EVO, but I would suggest looking for similar terms).

Under 300C > HUD, set HUD_SPORTANZEIGE_ENABLE, HUD_SPORTANZEIGE_FES_ENABLE, and HUD_SPORTANZEIGE_MS_GASSE_ENABLE to AKTIV.

(Alternatively, it may be possible to use "300C > HUD > HUD_M" and set that to ACTIV. Turning both on creates menu items in the HUD menu for M View and Sports Gauges; Sports Gauges gives more options.)

Next, go to KOMBI and under 3003 > FZG_Aussttang, set HUD_SPORTANZEIGE_ENABLE, HUD_SPORTANZEIGE_FES_ENABLE, and HUD_SPORTANZEIGE_MS_GASSE_ENABLE to AKTIV. I also enabled HUD_FAHRSTUFE_ENABLE - but I'm not sure what that does.

**********************

*FYI*
I don't speak or read German but I do have Google Translate. My guess is that the three commands that are shifted to AKTIV are for the three options in the HUD menu: 

Sports Display

In Sports Mode
With Shifter in S


This is based on Google Translate. FAHRSTUFE is translated as "Gear" - so it probably is the gear indicator in the HUD.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Any pics?


----------



## patchmonkey (Aug 28, 2015)

I will add this evening once I can get to the vehicle again.

Pics added...



















(EDIT: Didn't realize how big these were when posted! Sorry. Resized dynamically to 1000x564.)


----------



## patchmonkey (Aug 28, 2015)

Added.

Also on NAM.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

patchmonkey said:


> Added.
> 
> Also on NAM.


Nice: so the M-View gives you the speed, speed limit, tachometer and gear like on M cars. I wonder why the checkbox is not on by default.


----------



## BlackJackPL (May 14, 2015)

Did somebody test it on f10 / f30 etc.?


----------



## patchmonkey (Aug 28, 2015)

BlackJackPL said:


> Did somebody test it on f10 / f30 etc.?


No, but I'm sure that you can test and report back? Keep in mind that this may not work if the KOMBI in your vehicle is substantially different than the KOMBI in an F55/F56. I'd guess, but not promise, that this could be achieved on any 2013 or later BMW as well - you'd have to test it though.



dmnc02 said:


> Nice: so the M-View gives you the speed, speed limit, tachometer and gear like on M cars. I wonder why the checkbox is not on by default.


Well, actually, I'm not sure about that. I know that the "Sport Display" allows those to be shown and that "Sport Display" and "M View" turn on at the same time (they're the same function, different name).

I'm going to remove M View from my coding, however, since it doesn't offer anything (actually, it offers less than Sport Display because it doesn't have the conditional options). Having the Sport Display/M View active, at least in my 2016 F55, turns off the Navigation in the HUD - there's no more space for it, I'd say, and unless I'm in Sport Mode or M/S, there's no need for an additional tachometer (keep in mind that F56-series MINIs can use the Center Instrument (the circular led display) as a tachometer as well).

************

*Additional Code 2: ENABLING SET TIME/DATE AUTOMATICALLY*

Again, bear in mind that this works on an F55/F56 and has not been tested elsewhere.

In HU_NBT_EVO: Under 3000 HMI, set CLOCK_CHANGE_AUTOMATIC and SETTINGS_TIME_AUTOMATIC to aktiv (default is nicht_active).

In KOMBI: Under 3000 Anzeige_Konfiguration, set GPS_UHR to aktiv (default is nicht_active).

Once this is coded, if you go to the clock settings, you will be able to activate "automatic time setting". It may take a few minutes.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

patchmonkey said:


> Well, actually, I'm not sure about that. I know that the "Sport Display" allows those to be shown and that "Sport Display" and "M View" turn on at the same time (they're the same function, different name).
> 
> I'm going to remove M View from my coding, however, since it doesn't offer anything (actually, it offers less than Sport Display because it doesn't have the conditional options). Having the Sport Display/M View active, at least in my 2016 F55, turns off the Navigation in the HUD - there's no more space for it, I'd say, and unless I'm in Sport Mode or M/S, there's no need for an additional tachometer (keep in mind that F56-series MINIs can use the Center Instrument (the circular led display) as a tachometer as well).


The fact that the "Sport Display" option affects the HUD on the Mini explains why the "M View" option in not on by default. On BMW M's, the "Sport Display" option only affects the iDrive display, not the HUD. For HUD, you only have two choices:

M View only gives you speed, speed limit, tachometer and gear selection. All additional info (such as navigation directions or CD track selection) is shown in the instrument cluster.
Non-M View does not show the tachometer or gear selection in the HUD, but you get the option of showing all the additional info.



> *Additional Code 2: ENABLING SET TIME/DATE AUTOMATICALLY*
> 
> Again, bear in mind that this works on an F55/F56 and has not been tested elsewhere.
> 
> ...


Again, it is odd that this is not on by default on the Mini.


----------



## patchmonkey (Aug 28, 2015)

dmnc02 said:


> Again, it is odd that this is not on by default on the Mini.


Probably because you can get a MINI without navigation (and, unfortunately for us US folks, without telematics); I'd assume that BMWs can read the local time from either the cellular connection or GPS.


----------



## Zib (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi,

Not working on a F36. I can see the options in the HUD display options after coding the three params in HU_NBT_EVO. I do not have the params in KOMBI 

Activating M-view or sport display has no effect.

Zib


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Zib said:


> Hi,
> 
> Not working on a F36. I can see the options in the HUD display options after coding the three params in HU_NBT_EVO. I do not have the params in KOMBI
> 
> ...


The KOMBI units on M cars are different: you need an M-KOMBI to enable the M View in the HUD.


----------



## Zib (Oct 15, 2015)

dmnc02 said:


> The KOMBI units on M cars are different: you need an M-KOMBI to enable the M View in the HUD.


Yes I know that the HW is different for the M-view but I was hoping to have at least something more sexy with the sport display. Maybe both are linked :dunno:

Zib


----------



## guil0205 (Oct 12, 2014)

Great  I will test that this weekend !


----------



## nexus-f56 (Apr 7, 2016)

patchmonkey said:


> *Additional Code 2: ENABLING SET TIME/DATE AUTOMATICALLY*
> 
> Again, bear in mind that this works on an F55/F56 and has not been tested elsewhere.
> 
> ...


I'm actually having trouble with this simple coding. When I have it enabled, my time zone is set to UHT (GMT) and not my current time zone. Does anyone know how I can get it to read my time zone correctly? Thanks!


----------



## bagspacked (Jan 11, 2016)

dmnc02 said:


> The KOMBI units on M cars are different: you need an M-KOMBI to enable the M View in the HUD.


Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but just confirming that my '16 F10 won't be able to show tach in the HUD, because the KOMBI hardware is different? There are several coding options there but I don't want to mess with them for no benefit.

Thanks


----------



## samtorrero (Sep 21, 2020)

patchmonkey said:


> *DISCOVERY NUMBER 1*
> 
> Enable JCW Tachometer in HUD
> 
> ...


Hi! I just saw this and it was extremely helpful. Just tried out in my JCW 2019 and works perfectly fine. JCW has already enabled the sports display on HUD, however you can only see the gear when gear selector is in manual or sport, otherwise there is an empty spot in the middle of the rev counter.

I wonder if there's any way to show the actual gear number while gear selector is not in sports mode, something like VAG does (D1, D2, D3). Has succeeded in coding that?


----------

